# 68 gto pulley alignment, please expert help!



## rond65 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don’t think I had more than 1 crank pulley when I took it apart so many years ago but maybe I did. The crank and the power steering pulley are not aligned. Does anyone know why that might be? If they did line up it looks like they would hit each other. I’ve searched but can’t figure it out. Thanks!
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rond65 (Oct 14, 2018)

Figued it out. I removed the pulleys and found that the crank pulley was from a 70-71 and that is why it didn’t align. How I got that one who knows. Unfortunately I had to buy another for $65. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rond65 said:


> Figued it out. I removed the pulleys and found that the crank pulley was from a 70-71 and that is why it didn’t align. How I got that one who knows. Unfortunately I had to buy another for $65.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the photos and the follow up fix. No doubt it will help another Pontiac enthusiast in the future. With the age of these engines and the ones we buy to rebuild, it is not uncommon to find pulleys swapped around or the wrong ones thrown into "the deal" only to come off a car that was earlier or later and just doesn't quite work. :thumbsup:


----------

